# when to take off puppy food



## tonyb (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys my boy is about 6 1/2 months now , he is doing awesome on blue buffalo puppy food. I was just wondering when I can switch him over to adult ? I've heard 6-8 months but I wanted to check from some experts ! Lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I switch them anywere from 9 months to a year


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Generally a year, but there's also such a thing as an all-stages food, so that's not a hard rule.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I would say the 9months to a year is a good rule of thumb, however I've always fed an all stages food, which is from puppy through adult. Prefer doing that over switching foods.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I start at about 9 months or when their metabolism changes and you see them get a little pudgy. That is when they are slowing in growth and do not need as much protein and fat. That happens with my dogs at about 9-11 months but each dog is different.


----------

